# Crocs head on ebay??



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

I have this crocodile head that i got from the states a few years ago.
I bought it from gatorland, which rocked.
I was wondering, do you think it would be ok on ebay? or would someone kick off?. it is a REAL crcos head, about 6/7 inches long.
What do you think?


----------



## snake100 (Mar 15, 2006)

It looks dead to me so dont think they can class it as a live animal! lol


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

No probs with selling it on eBay :wink:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

oh yes, it is dead lol..


----------



## animal mad (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm sure it will sell well.. But I can't stand seeing dead stuffed animals birds etc......hate it.. I expect they are all killed rather than death from natural cause..all for show or profit... 
Sorry.. a bit heavy.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i have no idea to be honest, they eat them too... like all animals i guess.


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

I actually tasted croc meat a couple of years ago, nothing special, give me a sirloin steak any day.... :lol:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i got told it tastes like chicken?


----------



## Hammer Man (Apr 1, 2006)

Are you putting it on ebay to sell in UK only? If not you ought to check with customs and ebay what the import/export laws state on such items.. Customs are usually quite helpful as long as you ain't trying to pull the wool over thier eyes. Ebay will only ask customs for you so might as well go straight to them unless ebay have regs of thier own restricting it?? Not that I'd know by the way, I've never had to deal with customs! Honest! :wink:


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> i got told it tastes like chicken?


A bit more chewy but it is white meat, kangaroo meat is far tastier... :twisted: boing, boing.....


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

apparently kangaroo meat has no cholesterol


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

crazysnakedude said:


> apparently kangaroo meat has no cholesterol


Didn't know that, but still wouldn't give up my good ol' cow rump for it, it's not that nice...... :lol:


----------



## twistedclown (Feb 17, 2006)

hav'nt really tries any exotic meats really just like my good old fashioned ******* and black pudding.... and no references there nige.... lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Hammer Man said:


> Are you putting it on ebay to sell in UK only? If not you ought to check with customs and ebay what the import/export laws state on such items.. Customs are usually quite helpful as long as you ain't trying to pull the wool over thier eyes. Ebay will only ask customs for you so might as well go straight to them unless ebay have regs of thier own restricting it?? Not that I'd know by the way, I've never had to deal with customs! Honest! :wink:


more than likely mate, we'll have to see


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

twistedclown said:


> hav'nt really tries any exotic meats really just like my good old fashioned ******* and black pudding.... and no references there nige.... lol


I just dont know what to say to that!!!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i dont get it?, what am i likely to say to that? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

Me thinks the referal was to the ******* part Nige


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, that was a joke mate, i knew exactly what he was saying :lol:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

don't think you'll have too much probs on ebay - found this whilst having a browse.......










item no. 7235653561

really creepy!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, but of taxidermi there then?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

prefer the moving variety myself!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah, but on the brightside, you dont have to worry too much about the temps, cheap to feed and dont bite :lol:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

oh yeah... those deadly bites from big nasty corns... forgot about those!!

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah, they are hard to dodge those false ones :lol:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

glad i've never been bitten by sid then!!


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

i shouldnt think you would have a problem nige


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

gdgd thats ok then


----------

